
Hashedcubes: Simple, Low Memory, Real-Time Visual Exploration of Big Data [pdf] - espeed
https://cscheid.net/static/papers/infovis_hashed_cubes_2016.pdf
======
tmostak
This is cool. Of course the other approach is to brute force everything with
GPUs like MapD does
([https://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](https://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)).

